# Cable Interference On A Service Call



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Use it a simple one TV cable run or a complex system with a buffer amplifier?


----------



## joshuamccann (Sep 19, 2013)

It's just a simple cable tv run.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

joshuamccann said:


> I was a on service call today and couldn't figure out the problem. When you flipped the switch for a fluorescent light above the kitchen sink the cable would black out for a moment then return to normal operation. Could the ballast from the light fixture be affecting the cable in anyway? Please keep in mind that I'm just a helper and this just a theory I had on the issue. Thanks for any help you can provide
> 
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "black out"


----------



## joshuamccann (Sep 19, 2013)

cdnelectrician said:


> joshuamccann said:
> 
> 
> > I was a on service call today and couldn't figure out the problem. When you flipped the switch for a fluorescent light above the kitchen sink the cable would black out for a moment then return to normal operation. Could the ballast from the light fixture be affecting the cable in anyway? Please keep in mind that I'm just a helper and this just a theory I had on the issue. Thanks for any help you can provide
> ...


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

First try a extension cord from tv to a outlet on a different circuit. This will isolate if issue is coming over coax or power. If blacks out still try replacing the coax as if poorly shielded when the balast kick on it could send out a small frequency wave. Tv could be junk and not able to handle voltage variations.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Check for current flowing on the coax shield. Look for voltages between television, splitter, and cable.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sounds like it may be running on an old RG-59 cable. Had that issue once and 59 was the culprit. Swap for RG6 and you should be fine.


----------

